# Fisch mit Behinderung



## Artur (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
dieses Jahr habe ich mir 50 kleine Kois (ca. 10cm) gekauft. Inzwischen sind alle bischen gewachesen, außer einer, der bereitet mir sorgen.

Er ist kleiner wie die anderen und schwimmt meist alleine. Der Schwarn akteptiert ihn nicht. Außerdem padellt er irgendwie. Er kann also nicht so schnell schwimmen. Habe auch zwei mal beobachtet, wie er um den Teich, an der Teichfolie entlang, schwomm. 
Wenn er was essen will, ziehlt er oft am Futter vorbei. Vielleicht kann er nicht so gut sehen.

Ein Foto hab ich noch nicht gemacht, aber sein Kopf scheint proportional zum Körper relativ groß zu sein. 

Quält sich der kleine Koi? Soll ich ihn erlösen oder in Ruhe lassen? Wenn ich ihn sehe werde ich traurig .


----------



## jolantha (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch mit Behinderung*

Hallo Artur,
kannst Du ihn nicht mal extra setzen, um ihn in Ruhe zu beobachten ? Vielleicht ist er ja auch einfach nur ein Spätzünder , ( falls es das bei Fischen gibt )


----------



## Algusmaximus (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch mit Behinderung*

Es gibt auch manchmal einfach Fische, die es nicht packen. Klingt hart, ist aber so.

Grüße Ralf


----------



## Artur (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch mit Behinderung*

Hallo,
mein keliner Quasimodo lebt noch, er versteckt sich jedoch die meiste Zeit unter einem Stein. 

Heute habe ich noch einen komischen Koi entdeckt. Der hat irgendwie einen krummen Mund. Total verbogen. 

Naja, ich lass erstmal alle am leben und hoffe dass sie keine Schmerzen haben... .


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch mit Behinderung*

Hallo Artur,

den mit dem krummen Mund must Du mal genauer beobachten, ob er fressen kann. Wenn nicht und sich das nicht wieder einrenkt, wird er verhungern.


----------



## Suse (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch mit Behinderung*

Hi,
unsere "Helga" hat auch eine schiefe Schnute, sie rackert sich beim Fressen auch immer ganz schön ab und wird sicher nie die größte, aber sie lebt und das seit 5 Jahren. 
Und uns gefällt sie trotzdem.


----------



## Artur (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch mit Behinderung*

Der kleine Quasimodo tut mir richtig leid. Die anderen Fische akzeptieren ihn nicht. Er ist immer alleine und dreht manchmal seine Kreise um den Teich.

Der mit dem schiefen Mund frisst. Er ist auch relativ groß verglichen mit seinen Geschwistern. 

Ein Teichbesitzer aus der Nachbarschaft meint, ich hätte die Fische zu schnell eingesetzt wodurch sie einen Schock erlitten haben und nun die Behinderungen haben. Kann das sein?
Ich habe sie mit der Tüte zehn minuten in den Teich eingesetzt. Dann etwas Teichwasser zu gegeben und paar Minten gewartet. Und dann habe ich erste langsam die Tüte entfernt.


----------



## Artur (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fisch mit Behinderung*

So, gestern Abend ist Quasimodo gestorben. Mein Mutter meinte, er schwomm am Teichrand und ist plötzlich abgetaucht und hat sich nicht mehr bewegt. Er hatte einen schnellen Tot.

Hab ihn mir näher betrachtet, er hatt starke Missbildungen. Ein Kiemen war nicht richtig gewachsen und der Mund war auch verzogen. Der Kopf sah deformiert aus. Naja, ruhe in Frieden kleine Quasimodo.


----------

